# Convaincre ma mère de pouvoir acheter un iphone xs



## Francislebo (21 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
J’ai 14 ans et j’ai actuellement un iphone 6s.

L’autonomie ne dure même pas la moitié de la journée,
avec une batterie en capacité maximale de 85%.
Ce qui est très embêtant 

J’ai actuellement 2 600€ et je voudrai acheter une iphone xs ce qui me coûterait 600-700€

( mon père peut le faire passer en frais professionnel donc enlever la tva de 20%,
on peut trouver un iphone xs 64go pour 800€-900€ neuf 
-la tva 
-la reprise de mon iphone 6s
ce qui me fait un iphone xs pour 600€-700€)

Et ma mère ne veut pas que j’achète cet iphone avec mes ressources pouvez vous m’aider a trouver des arguments ?


----------



## moderno31 (22 Août 2019)

Etonnantes préoccupations... A 14 ans. J'espère que tu as un bon niveau scolaire.


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2019)

Francislebo a dit:


> ( mon père peut le faire passer en frais professionnel donc enlever la tva de 20%



Je pense que tu n'es pas mûre pour acheter un nouvel iPhone. Il suffit de voir que tu viens de mettre ton père dans une sacrée panade. En effet, ce qu'il propose est totalement illégal. Il risque donc un contrôle fiscal. Met bien tes 2600  € de côté et quand il en aura besoin pour payer l'amende du fisc, tu lui donneras pour te faire pardonner.

Ensuite, pour ton souci de batterie, soit tu la fais changer soit tu achètes une batterie externe en plus. Ça te coûtera moins cher et tu seras content d'avoir de l'argent quand tu seras majeur et tu auras de vrais besoins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Août 2019)

Pour la batterie, cela dépend aussi de ton utilisation: iPhone avec plein d’application active, écran allumé les 3/4 du temps, etc...


----------



## Chris K (22 Août 2019)

Change ta batterie. Attends Noël.
Et range ta chambre !


----------



## Francislebo (22 Août 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'es pas mûre pour acheter un nouvel iPhone. Il suffit de voir que tu viens de mettre ton père dans une sacrée panade. En effet, ce qu'il propose est totalement illégal. Il risque donc un contrôle fiscal. Met bien tes 2600  € de côté et quand il en aura besoin pour payer l'amende du fisc, tu lui donneras pour te faire pardonner.
> 
> Ensuite, pour ton souci de batterie, soit tu la fais changer soit tu achètes une batterie externe en plus. Ça te coûtera moins cher et tu seras content d'avoir de l'argent quand tu seras majeur et tu auras de vrais besoins.


Le contrôle fiscal n’est pas un problème son téléphone est lui aussi quasiment mort et on peux faire passer un téléphone en frais professionnel puisque la moitié de son travail s’effectue sur son téléphone donc le contrôle fiscal n’est pas un problème et au pire je dépense 750€


----------



## Francislebo (22 Août 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Change ta batterie. Attends Noël.
> Et range ta chambre !


Le changement de batterie est une bonne idée mais avec une batterie à 85% de vie qui ne tiens pas le tiers de la journée le changement de batterie ne changera pas grand chose.


----------



## Francislebo (22 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pour la batterie, cela dépend aussi de ton utilisation: iPhone avec plein d’application active, écran allumé les 3/4 du temps, etc...


Bien sûr mais avec mon utilisation mon téléphone ne tien pas la moitié de la journée.


----------



## Francislebo (22 Août 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Etonnantes préoccupations... A 14 ans. J'espère que tu as un bon niveau scolaire.


Le niveau scolaire n’est pas un problème je en est discuté avec mes parents le problème c’est juste que ils trouvent ça démesuré alors que cet argent je l’ai gagner en travaillant ce n’est pas eux qui me l’on donner.


----------



## subsole (22 Août 2019)

Francislebo a dit:


> *Le niveau scolaire n’est pas un problème* je en est discuté avec mes parents le problème c’est juste que ils trouvent ça démesuré alors que cet argent je l’ai gagner en travaillant ce n’est pas eux qui me l’on donner.


Sauf pour l'eaurtaugraffe  visiblement


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2019)

Francislebo a dit:


> Le contrôle fiscal n’est pas un problème son téléphone est lui aussi quasiment mort et on peux faire passer un téléphone en frais professionnel puisque la moitié de son travail s’effectue sur son téléphone donc le contrôle fiscal n’est pas un problème et au pire je dépense 750€



Ce que tu ne comprends pas, et c'est sûrement dû à ton âge et ton inexpérience de la vie, c'est qu'en te vantant sur ce forum public de pouvoir faire passer en frais professionnel du matériel personnel que ton père va donner a son enfant, il enfreint la loi et l'inspecteur zélé n'aura pas de mal à utiliser ton témoignage fait ici même comme preuve. 

Un peu de discrétion aurait été bien, surtout quand on s'apprêt à faire quelque chose d'illégal. Car oui, cela peut passer comme tu l'imagines en frais divers, mais il vaut mieux ne pas le crier sur tous les toits. 

Main tenant c'est trop tard. Et s'il est coutumier du fait, cela va se voir. Car les inspecteurs ne sont pas naïfs et ils demandent à voir le téléphone en question lors d'un contrôle. 

Bref, grandis un peu.


----------



## Anthony (22 Août 2019)

On ferme.


----------

